# Rocky VI.



## arnisador (Oct 17, 2005)

I didn't even know you could count that high in Roman numerals!
http://news.yahoo.com/s/ap/20051017/ap_en_mo/people_sylvester_stallone_2



> The 59-year-old actor will write and direct "Rocky Balboa," which will begin shooting in Philadelphia and Las Vegas next year.
> Stallone told the Daily Variety trade magazine the movie will focus on an aging, widowed Rocky who is reluctant to get back in the ring but ends up doing it "just to compete, not to win."


----------



## terryl965 (Oct 17, 2005)

Oh my god what is next mikey coming back from the dead to help regain the flame which burns from in. 

Terry


----------



## Gemini (Oct 17, 2005)

I can see it now. "Rocky VI, Rocky Balboa"

"Rocky VII, Rocky...Who Cares" 

"Rocky VIII, Rocky vs. Jason"

It's getting to be like A Clockwork Orange of Rocky movies.
NO NO! I'll DO ANYTHING! JUST DON"T MAKE ME WATCH ANOTHER ONE! STOP! STOOOOOP!


----------



## Tgace (Oct 17, 2005)

Please.....no.


----------



## Solidman82 (Oct 17, 2005)

With all that botox I'm surprised he can even move his head to bob and weave.


----------



## Eldritch Knight (Oct 17, 2005)

Just make it stop... I'm getting sick of all these incessant sequels


----------



## arnisador (Oct 17, 2005)

It says that Rocky steps back into the ring in this one. Even Goerge Foreman quit in his 40s, right? Sylvester Stallone is in his late 50s now, I think? Yes, the article says 59 years old...it just doesn't seem very realistic.


----------



## shesulsa (Oct 17, 2005)

Meh.  This will ruin the series.  Please.


----------



## bignick (Oct 17, 2005)

Rocky V already did that....


----------



## Solidman82 (Oct 17, 2005)

maybe he'll get the other side of his face paralysed and give up finally.


----------



## Xequat (Oct 17, 2005)

Eldritch Knight said:
			
		

> Just make it stop... I'm getting sick of all these incessant sequels


Well, sorry to ruin your day, but do you mean like Rambo IV?

http://www.imdb.com/find?q=rambo%204;s=all

I'm going to cry.


----------



## Solidman82 (Oct 17, 2005)

it's ok you guys! one day sly is going to die, and then john rambo and rocky balboa will be dead to. Only succeeded by their sons...........I'm going to hell because that's probably going to happen


----------



## Sapper6 (Oct 17, 2005)

hey, i'd rather see rocky VI than Braddock: Missing in Action 5 :idunno:


----------



## shesulsa (Oct 17, 2005)

Solidman82 said:
			
		

> maybe he'll get the other side of his face paralysed and give up finally.


 BTW - didn't know if you knew this, but that paralysis is due to a forceps delivery at birth, not botox.


----------



## Sapper6 (Oct 17, 2005)

**in a johnny carson-esque voice**

i did not know that.


----------



## Sapper6 (Oct 17, 2005)

shesulsa said:
			
		

> BTW - didn't know if you knew this, but that paralysis is due to a forceps delivery at birth, not botox.



indeed.

from wikipeida:



> His trademark sneer, lazy eyes, and slurred speech are the result of paralysis in the left side of his face caused by birth complications.



what a shame.


----------



## Solidman82 (Oct 17, 2005)

I knew that, but you really can't tell anymore due to the botox


----------



## MA-Caver (Oct 17, 2005)

I saw this and like millions of others groaned aloud. 
I'm tired of these stupid sequels of sequels of sequels but the only way to get Hollywood to stop making them is for theater audiences to stop seeing them. They go by box-office draw and in-so-far they've found sequels to be a very good money making venture. 
Some movies do require sequels it's true... but the trick is knowing when to stop. Stallone obviously is hurting for work and thus decided to go this route. 
Agreed Rocky V was the turn-off for me. The first two obviously were the best of the whole series. 
Don't look now but I'll betcha, I'll betcha big bucks... Swarzenegger will probably revise one of his recurrent movie roles when his guv'ner-ship is over with. Either that or he'll lobby to make a consitutional amendment to allow him to run for Prez... 
(wouldn't that be ironic... In Stallone's futuristic tale "Demolition Man" with Sandra Bullock and Wesley Snipes; Bullock has a line that says that happened...   Oh please say it ain't so?)


----------



## mantis (Oct 17, 2005)

what about a second part to "Oscar" or "Stop or my mama will shoot" instead?


----------



## Gemini (Oct 17, 2005)

MA-Caver said:
			
		

> Don't look now but I'll betcha, I'll betcha big bucks... Swarzenegger will probably revise one of his recurrent movie roles when his guv'ner-ship is over with.


  Term4 and True Lies 2 are already on the books.


----------



## Shaolinwind (Oct 17, 2005)

mantis said:
			
		

> what about a second part to "Oscar" or "Stop or my mama will shoot" instead?


Or why not Death Race 2000?  We can even bring David Carradine in for that one.


----------



## arnisador (Oct 17, 2005)

shesulsa said:
			
		

> Meh.  This will ruin the series.


  And it was so good until now...?

 As to Rambo IV, the IMDb suggests he'll be in Afghanistan...could be hard to do in a way that isn't insulting to those actually dying there.


----------



## arnisador (Oct 17, 2005)

I didn't know about the birth complications. Good for him for having so much success anyway.

I could go for Terminator IV.

I found Death Race 2000 funny--it was just plain camp.


----------



## Shaolinwind (Oct 17, 2005)

arnisador said:
			
		

> And it was so good until now...?
> 
> As to Rambo IV, the IMDb suggests he'll be in Afghanistan...could be hard to do in a way that isn't insulting to those actually dying there.


 I imagine if they are going to follow suit with the original 3 which made statements about war, veterans, and POWs, it's going to be a real task not to upset someone.


----------



## arnisador (Oct 17, 2005)

Shaolinwind said:
			
		

> I imagine if they are going to follow suit with the original 3 which made statements about war, veterans, and POWs, it's going to be a real task not to upset someone.


 You're probably right.

 I liked the first Rambo movies--as escapist entertainment. I'm not looking forward to either of these films. He needs to transition to older roles. Look at Clint Eastwood in Unforgiven--still doing action, but in an age-appropriate way.


----------



## bignick (Oct 17, 2005)

Actually, Rambo III was in Afghanistan.  You can't take what IMDb has to say at face value.  It can be pretty unreliable when it comes to new projects.  Great resource for info....but take the "upcoming projects" with a grain of salt.  There have actually been some examples where people have gotten really off the wall movies in there just to prove the point that it's not always accurate.


----------



## Solidman82 (Oct 18, 2005)

Actually that's what I loved about Rambo 3, the irony. The whole movie is about how nobody has ever succesfully invaded the afghans, they ward off the soviet invasion, in the special features it makes a point about how marines played the afghan rebels and at the end of the movie just before the credits "Dedicated to the Valiant Afghans". Then, years later, Shock and awe!


----------



## arnisador (Oct 18, 2005)

So, it makes sense to send Rambo back then, you're saying?


----------



## Solidman82 (Oct 18, 2005)

I say we send Rambo to a ghetto somewhere. Or perhaps, instead of stickfighting he can be in a Dog Bros. tournament this time.


----------



## Xequat (Oct 18, 2005)

How about Rambo, Alien, and Freddy versus Rocky, Predator, and Jason? That movie would be great; I bet it'd make hundreds of dollars.  I mean, we saw the Predator pretty much beat the Alien; Freddy and Jason were tied I guess, and I doubt there's much disagreement that Rambo would kick the bejesus out of Rocky, so that might be a good matchup.


----------



## Solidman82 (Oct 18, 2005)

I'd cast my vote for team Rambo. Rambo could probably take on a predator the same was Arnie did in Predator. Rocky kind of has no place in this fight. And I think Alien would just eat jason whole. Freddy is just backup.


----------



## arnisador (Oct 28, 2005)

More on Rambo: The Next Generation and Rocky: The Golden Years:
http://news.yahoo.com/s/ap/20051029/ap_en_mo/people_sylvester_stallone


----------



## FearlessFreep (Oct 29, 2005)

_And I think Alien would just eat jason whole. Freddy is just backup.[/i[

Imagine what it would take to give an Alien nightmares...._


----------



## Xequat (Oct 29, 2005)

I don't know but I'd bet that Jason at least gives an Alien indigestion.


----------



## 7starmantis (Oct 29, 2005)

OK, I'll take the heat for this (being the only person so far to say it) but I'm kinda looking forward to seeing the Rocky one. It should be interesting. I know, I know....but Sly seems to have gained some class over the years and he is deffinitely not in bad shape. I'm not saying its going to be Rocky IV or anything, but it could be interesting to see exactly _how_ they do it.

*ducking*
 7sm


----------



## arnisador (Oct 29, 2005)

I understand Rocky will actually get into the ring and fight...that seems implausible. He's rather older than George Foreman was at his last fight, isn't he?


----------



## bignick (Oct 29, 2005)

welcome to the wonderful world of movie magic


----------



## Gemini (Oct 29, 2005)

arnisador said:
			
		

> I understand Rocky will actually get into the ring and fight...that seems implausible. He's rather older than George Foreman was at his last fight, isn't he?


I think Georges last fight, he was 46. Don't quote me on that, but yes, he's considerably older regardless.


----------



## Solidman82 (Oct 29, 2005)

> Imagine what it would take to give an Alien nightmares....


 
*shudders*


----------



## rutherford (Oct 29, 2005)

He needs to go back to working with Travolta on dance films.


----------



## Solidman82 (Oct 29, 2005)

I think you just nailed what would give an Alien nightmares.


----------



## bcbernam777 (Oct 30, 2005)

Isnt this the one wheree instead of using a mouth guard he just takes his teeth out


----------

